# New to MTB'ing - Nukeproof scout 290 or Ragley Big Al ?



## mrmike929 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hello,

I am looking to get a bike. I've kinda of got it down to the Nukeproof or Big Al. I would be interested in other's opinion about either of these two. Or if someone could recommend some other bike to maybe include. Since nothing is available right now, i'm trying to do my due diligence. This is a whole new world to me, terminology and forget about upgrades (not that I would need right away) but trying to understand all of this is quite an under taking. I in shock at the prices for some of this stuff and I've had multiple motorcycles (sport bikes).

Little bit about me - i'm old 40s
Height - 5'9" 
Looking to get a Medium - 17.5 (which should be accurate for me).
Location - outside of Atlanta,GA

Thanks in advance for any suggestions/advice


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome! You'll typically get some good input on a given bike over another, but the problem is that you might not be able to get either one. Do you know if they are available, or are you considering a pre-order?


----------



## mrmike929 (Aug 3, 2020)

phlegm said:


> Welcome! You'll typically get some good input on a given bike over another, but the problem is that you might not be able to get either one. Do you know if they are available, or are you considering a pre-order?


Thanks for the reply. I put "nothing is available" as of right now. I have no clue when stuff will be back. I'm guessing a couple of things. Since there is a huge bike craze right now.

1. Soon (when ever we conquer Covid) there will be a huge inventory of used bikes. From people that bought thinking they would do more only to realize this isn't for me.

2. There will be more MTB enthusiasts than ever.

I'm also hoping to maybe find people in the know as to when some bikes might come back in stock.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

You should check Pink Bike Buy/Sell market and see if you can find a used bike for sale in your area. If you decide to go that route, you can post the link to the ads here and we can help you out. As for bike stock, it's too difficult to tell when stuff will start to replenish. In my Salsa Timberjack FB group, some of the Salsa dealers told their customers that they may not see any new mountain bike stock until end of 2020. 

The bikes you mentioned aren't bad bikes. However if you have a warranty issue, it may cost quite a few bucks to ship the bikes overseas for repairs. Nukeproof doesn't exactly have warranty centers in the US (or dealers). If you are focused on new bikes, I would stay the course and watch for something to pop up in your local shops. Trek and Specialized have a lot of shops everywhere and they could be your best bet.


----------



## mrmike929 (Aug 3, 2020)

Battery said:


> You should check Pink Bike Buy/Sell market and see if you can find a used bike for sale in your area. If you decide to go that route, you can post the link to the ads here and we can help you out. As for bike stock, it's too difficult to tell when stuff will start to replenish. In my Salsa Timberjack FB group, some of the Salsa dealers told their customers that they may not see any new mountain bike stock until end of 2020.
> 
> The bikes you mentioned aren't bad bikes. However if you have a warranty issue, it may cost quite a few bucks to ship the bikes overseas for repairs. Nukeproof doesn't exactly have warranty centers in the US (or dealers). If you are focused on new bikes, I would stay the course and watch for something to pop up in your local shops. Trek and Specialized have a lot of shops everywhere and they could be your best bet.


Yea, i'll check out pink more. Only issue everyone has a premium bike and charges as such..haha Supply and demand at it's finest.

Yea, true about the warranty. Not that it matters I guess but not having a big brand bike isn't a bad thing. I kinda like to have something different. But that's the same thing my bike guru friend told me when I said I was looking for a road bike.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

If you have concerns about a bike and warranty ask the manufacturer what their procedures are before you buy. You need actual info to make a good choice. You can also ask about supply timing for a M while you're at it.

BikeFlights ships for about $79 and the seller can get a free box from a shop. So don't only consider local bike when looking for used.


----------



## mrmike929 (Aug 3, 2020)

eb1888 said:


> If you have concerns about a bike and warranty ask the manufacturer what their procedures are before you buy. You need actual info to make a good choice. You can also ask about supply timing for a M while you're at it.
> 
> BikeFlights ships for about $79 and the seller can get a free box from a shop. So don't only consider local bike when looking for used.


Nice, thank you. Very good advise!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

From what I have heard, the Big Al is a bit less of a harsh ride then the Scout. Also Ragley does have some dealers in North America whereas I think Nukeproof is ChainReaction only. 

It seems like Ragley's customer service is fairly responsive from the one time I have messaged them and from posts on the Ragley owners facebook page.


----------



## canadianbrah (Jul 8, 2011)

Kona Honzo, Specialized Fuse, Rocky Mountain Growler


----------



## mrmike929 (Aug 3, 2020)

93EXCivic said:


> From what I have heard, the Big Al is a bit less of a harsh ride then the Scout. Also Ragley does have some dealers in North America whereas I think Nukeproof is ChainReaction only.
> 
> It seems like Ragley's customer service is fairly responsive from the one time I have messaged them and from posts on the Ragley owners facebook page.


Thank you. I didn't think about that. What issue did you have that you needed to contact them about?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

mrmike929 said:


> Thank you. I didn't think about that. What issue did you have that you needed to contact them about?


It wasnt an issue. It was just a quick question before I bought the frame

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmike929 (Aug 3, 2020)

canadianbrah said:


> Kona Honzo, Specialized Fuse, Rocky Mountain Growler


i'll check these bikes out, thanks.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

Merida just launched a really good looking hardcore hardtail too -

https://singletrackworld.com/2020/0...l-the-hardtail-youll-ever-need-for-just-1500/


----------

